# Does Toronto have a aquarium?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Does Toronto have a national aquarium like the Atlanta aquarium? I haven't found anything besides the Toronto Zoo. If you know anything please let me know thanks.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hong (tobalman) posted this on another website a while ago.

If you can't get to the article below just Google "150,000 square foot aquarium in downtown Toronto" for more info.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...-aquarium-planned-for-toronto/article1421161/

A new 150,000-square foot aquarium could be coming to the foot of the CN Tower.

If approved by city planners, the aquarium would be a major addition to Toronto's waterfront and the first brand new tourism attraction to open in the city in years, said Gordon McIvor, the vice-president of the Canada Lands Company, the Crown corporation which owns the CN Tower and the five-acre plot on which the aquarium would be located.

Canada Lands has entered into a long-term lease agreement with Ripley Entertainment, Inc. to build and operate the aquarium.

"The site is great, it's right in the tourism hub," said Tim O'Brien, the vice-president of communications for Ripley, famous for its "Believe-It-Or-Not" franchise but also the operators of two major U.S. aquariums. "The location is magnificent for us."

Mr. O'Brien said it's too early to say what species of sea life the aquarium would feature. The company and Canada Lands are waiting to see how much of their proposal survives the city re-zoning process that is about to get officially under way at a community council meeting next Tuesday.

However, Mr. O'Brien said he is "comfortable" the project will go ahead. Mr. McIvor and Mr. O'Brien said they would like to see the first phase of the aquarium open in three years.

According to a report to the Toronto and East York Community Council, the proposed development would include the aquarium on the lands west of the CN Tower, next to the Metro Toronto Convention Centre, and a 47,000-square-foot retail and restaurant complex on the east side of the tower.

The aquarium would open in two phases: A first phase of approximately 96,000 square feet and a second phase of about 54,000 square feet.

Mr. McIvor praised the project a potential boon for Toronto's shoreline. "This will enhance all of the businesses in the waterfront area," he said.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Yah I'm waiting for the one beside cn too


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

shark said:


> Does Toronto have a national aquarium like the Atlanta aquarium? I haven't found anything besides the Toronto Zoo. If you know anything please let me know thanks.


The Atlanta one is the worlds largest ... so no we don't have anything like that ... Toronto Zoo is pretty much it for now.

Harry


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> The Atlanta one is the worlds largest ... so no we don't have anything like that ... Toronto Zoo is pretty much it for now.
> 
> Harry


thanks i was planning to go to the zoo so i was just wondering if we had a aquarium in T.O.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

oh man i would love it if we had an aqaurium in Toronto. I think i would make it a yearly event to spend the day there for sure....


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I kind of doubt it. There's been talk about Toronto having an aquarium for the last 20 years (yeah, that's how long I've been asking around). And till today, it's only still talks. Just look at the cichlid tank in the Zoo, if that's the kind of shit they are going to have at the aquarium, then they might as well not have one. I would be pretty pissed seeing things like that.
BTW, the same goes for the salt water tank at Disney land. They started out great 10 years ago. But for the last 5 years, it's a pretty shitty tank too.
They do have an awsome jelly fish tank though. And most of the smaller display tanks are great. It's the big one that they allow divers into it that suck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

but a park that is specifically for fish and and inverts...an aqaurium only exhibit would have no choice to display their skills...those you mentioned before are part of a bigger picture and are only one small exhibit.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea, I've been to Georgia aquarium, spectacular, underwater tunnel and shark and whales swimming above you, just awesome.


----------

